# My Boyfriend Rides my Horse!



## equineangel91 (Oct 8, 2008)

Bump
u
m
p


----------



## charliBum (Jan 7, 2009)

I would inclined to put his styrups up about 2 holes and really get thoses heels down before he trys anything, and also maybe detatch the curb rein, and have him gain independent hands as when he asks for you horsey to go forward he pulls a liil, but cool vid haha


----------



## Kate354 (Mar 14, 2009)

Hehe that's so cute!


----------



## Skippy! (Dec 18, 2006)

LOL! Poor little fella! His reins are so long ! I remember those days with my Husband!

I love when significant others get involved with the horses <3


----------



## orangetictac (Nov 4, 2008)

Haha! I love it when dh rides Cope. I only let him ride western. He tries to post and when his butt comes down his elbows go up...it's so funny to watch! He looks like he's trying to fly! Sometime I'll have to get a video. Cope is such a good sport.


----------



## Sir Drake (Mar 8, 2009)

Thats cute  I would be all "heels down!!"


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

charliBum said:


> I would inclined to put his styrups up about 2 holes and really get thoses heels down before he trys anything, and also maybe detatch the curb rein, and have him gain independent hands as when he asks for you horsey to go forward he pulls a liil, but cool vid haha


I agree. Also, you have both curb and snaffle rein through your running martingale... I would suggest only using it with the snaffle rein.

It's very nice to see him supporting your horsey habit!!


----------



## kchfuller (Feb 1, 2008)

lol .. my hubby is getting good at helping me with things .. like on the ground- riding not so much


----------



## equineangel91 (Oct 8, 2008)

lol thats so nice thanks everyone!!
yes im going to give him a real lesson this weekend i think

about the running martingale....
I've always seen it with both reigns through...? is that wrong. I alwasy thought it was both. It seems perfectly efective


----------



## Flyinghigh12 (Feb 17, 2009)

Aww ur bf totally reminds me of what mine would do, but he probably wouldn't want the horse to trot, lol. I think I've had him on a horse once and it was at rodeo, at night. We were gunna bring the horses for water I think so I jumped on Shadow and then he really wanted to ride so I got off and helped him get on bareback mind you! and then I got on infront of him. We did a bit of riding and I had to pee so while I went he stayed on. When I got back he was like I turned him! 
Omg he was so excited and I used my cheriest voice and was like good job hunny thats awsome! (not use to congradulating someone for that lol). But he just seemed so happy. 
The next day I was talking about it to someone while he was with me and I was telling them how he got on the horse bareback. He was like thats unusual for the first time? I was umm yea because most people want the security of a saddle.. haha.
Some backround info.. He use to be terrified of horses. He said once he got chased through a field by them at night. I got him to step in a pen with them for the first time since it had happened. The next day after he rode were all of the events. He helped alot, with holding horse's to helping with my coach's riding kids to help hold random things haha. It was awsome and I'm proud of him. 

As for sticking him on my horse.. I might wanna put him on one of my coach's lesson horse's first haha. Just cause she's so young yet. I think if he fell off he'd never get back on.
Sorry for the rant.. haha just thought it was exciting too see other people doing it too!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Aw, that is adorable.  True bf right there, ahha! That is cute!


----------



## Flyinghigh12 (Feb 17, 2009)

Haha, my bf watched hidalgo and now thats like all he talks about! He said he wants a horse and he wants me to teach him how to ride. Even eventually lope! He said he really wants to learn, I was like well come home from work so I can teach you haha..


----------



## equineangel91 (Oct 8, 2008)

yeah. I love him so much, for him to accept my hobby and even make the effort to get into it too was really special to me. and the results are great. He gets along really well with dusty, and dusty likes him too

ITS a lot of LOVE


----------



## Dartanion (Dec 8, 2008)

Sir Drake said:


> Thats cute  I would be all "heels down!!"


That is what I am like with my man. He helps me at shows a lot and will try to help when he watches me. He's trotted D a little but not much else, he wants to learn more about horses so he can evantually get his own baby and train it himself so he learns what he can from D & I. Our friend has a horse similar to D named Leo that he rides out on trails (what he likes to do most) and he's been learning how to get a horse that's jigging to settle down, how to ask for a trot and walk. How to hold the reins and what to do if something spookes him. He's doing great! hehe can't wait to see him canter!


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

haha how cute! it looks like when my husband tries to ride!  He just lets his legs hang down too and I have to remind him "HEELS DOWN!" haha! It's great that he's interested in riding!! I haven't managed to convince my hubby to ride MY horse yet!


----------



## chelssss(: (Jul 22, 2008)

My boyfriend is starting to ride my Thoroughbred. He does not like anyone else really on him, he's a one person horse but he enjoys my boyfriends company and i do have a picture in my room of them both sleeping haha Bayberry was resting his head on my Boyfriend while he was sitting on a chair.

But to be safe, i would detach the curb rein and put his stirrups up, just for saftey, you never know what horses might do, and since he doesnt have the "knowledge" and the expirience, he wont really have good reflexes if your horse decides to have an arguement and turn an opposite way, or something crazy like that.


its very cute though!


----------



## equineangel91 (Oct 8, 2008)




----------



## equineangel91 (Oct 8, 2008)




----------

